# Underweight Pigeon and Is This Okay?



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok to start off one of my homers is very thin. I can completely feel the bone that runs down his stomach. I keep plenty of feed out for him and he doesn't seem to be sick. I just wormed them a week ago and I'm going to again today and he doesn't have canker. I tried hand feeding him but he won't eat. All he does is sit int he window all day. I don't know if it's because his mate left him.  What should I do?

Also one of my other homers laid two eggs and they didn't make a nest so I put it under my capuchins who have two eggs as well. The eggs that the homers laid were 5 days after my capuchins laid theirs. They sit on them but will they still sit on them when their babies are born and then sit on the other ones when the homers are born?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have to find another couple to hatch the eggs, first there are too many for the birds to raise, and second the timing is off, when the new babies hatch they will get trampled by the older babies and will not be able to compete for food. 

Candle them at 5 days of incubation and see if they are even fertile.

You need to bring the very thin bird inside for 24/7 observation and feeding. You have to force feed either seeds/soaked in water/drained (toss any leftovers) or start with bird formula. He is not eating for a reason and you need to get to the bottom of why the bird is not eating. He will sucumb to starving if left on his own. Is this a very young bird? Keep the bird in a quiet warm room that has no drafts of air.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good advice above. You have no choice...you HAVE TO handfeed him.

I would just add, you can try handfeeding peas and corn (you can buy frozen, run under warm tap water until room temperature, and pop them in his mouth one at a time, past the windpipe at the back of his tongue). They usually swallow immediately. 12-20/feeding, 4-5 times/day (make sure crop empties between feedings). Corn and peas tend to put on weight fast.

How are his poops ? Abnormal in any way ? Do you have a scale ? Can you get one ? If after 4 days he still is not gaining weight, I would suggest a blood test... because even though you have wormed and treated for canker, there can be other problems. Renal issues, gut issues, etc. 

Also....what kind of wormer did you use ? Because most wormers only target one or two kinds of worms, so it's possible that your wormer wasn't the right one for what he might have....


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jaye said:


> Good advice above. You have no choice...you HAVE TO handfeed him.
> 
> I would just add, you can try handfeeding peas and corn (you can buy frozen, run under warm tap water until room temperature, and pop them in his mouth one at a time, past the windpipe at the back of his tongue). They usually swallow immediately. 12-20/feeding, 4-5 times/day (make sure crop empties between feedings). Corn and peas tend to put on weight fast.
> 
> ...


I use piperazine and his poops seem to be fine.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Whats the weight on him? Some birds are just keely.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok he's doing a little better on the eating but I think he's depressed, if birds can be. He just sits on top of the feed bag and does nothing. He doesn't go around the other birds. I don't know if he's depressed because his mate left him for another one of my homers. He used to be so active and always flew around now he has trouble landing. I just put him out in the aviary because he likes to also stare out the window all the time so I just put him out there to see if that would help. He was also walking fine when one of my capuchins was grunting him away. He also sits in my hand now and he never used to do that. He always flew away and when I pick him up he doesn't even try to fly away like he used to. I really need some help. I don't want him to die. I just lost my great grandmother and I don't want to lose one of my birds.

Edit: None of my other birds are like this either so it's just him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Teh,



I would say...the best thing you could do, would be to bring him to an amenible Avian Vet...

Bring freshest poop-urate samples along too.


Get a general exam, and, a Crop Swab and Fecal analysis...get some cultures done even.


Could be any of many possible illnesses going on.



You should have this Bird segregated and in an observation Cage on a white Towel, and be supplying supplimental warmth also.


What do the poops and urates look like presently?


Best wishes..!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Teh_Man875 said:


> Ok to start off one of my homers is very thin. I can completely feel the bone that runs down his stomach. I keep plenty of feed out for him and he doesn't seem to be sick. I just wormed them a week ago and I'm going to again today and he doesn't have canker. I tried hand feeding him but he won't eat. All he does is sit int he window all day. I don't know if it's because his mate left him.  What should I do?
> 
> Also one of my other homers laid two eggs and they didn't make a nest so I put it under my capuchins who have two eggs as well. The eggs that the homers laid were 5 days after my capuchins laid theirs. They sit on them but will they still sit on them when their babies are born and then sit on the other ones when the homers are born?


How do you know that he doesn't have canker? You can't always see it in their throat. I would at least take a poop sample to the vet to be checked. Not sure if they will do that if they have never seen the bird, but you could call and ask. Nice one in Franklin, not too far. 

Franklin Veterinary Clinic............508-520-9239
430 E Central Str.---(Alyissa Raymond)
E. Central Str. is Rt. 140.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

I agree that this bird needs to be forced fed til what ails it is settled or cured and sitting in the loft being picked on isnt the way to go .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's true. If he is sick, then you want to get him away from the others. 
1) So he doesn't infect the others
2) So he doesn't get picked on, as was mentioned
You must have a cage you could put him in and bring him in the house.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Problem is I can't get to the vet and my mom won't let me bring him in the house because she doesn't want them in the house, I tried convincing her. He seems to be doing better. He's now walking around but he's struggling a little to stand up. He seems to be eating because his crop seemed big. What I think I'm going to do is I have an area in my garage (my loft) where my other birds don't go where it is warm enough so I'll put him in an observation cage right there and monitor him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How's the bird doing? Did you separate him from the others?


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> How's the bird doing? Did you separate him from the others?


I've been making a really thick oatmeal for him and have been feeding him through a syringe. He's been doing better. Still having trouble flying but doing better.

He has been separated. He seems to like not being with the other birds.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I have some bad news. I went to go feed my birds today and I walked in and I found the sick one dead. . I also checked underneath my capuchians to see how my babies were doing and the only one that was hatched was dead. I don't think the parents were feeding it since the other egg hadn't hatched for 3 days. This is a very sad day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Teh_Man875 said:


> Well I have some bad news. I went to go feed my birds today and I walked in and I found the sick one dead. . I also checked underneath my capuchians to see how my babies were doing and the only one that was hatched was dead. I don't think the parents were feeding it since the other egg hadn't hatched for 3 days. This is a very sad day.


The sick bird should have been separated from the others, and the parents don't not feed a baby because the other egg doesn't hatch. You have something going on in your loft, and at least having the droppings checked by a vet would be a real good idea.

Edit: I see where you said that he had been separated from the others. You need to find out what is going on.


----------



## Teh_Man875 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> The sick bird should have been separated from the others, and the parents don't not feed a baby because the other egg doesn't hatch. You have something going on in your loft, and at least having the droppings checked by a vet would be a real good idea.
> 
> Edit: I see where you said that he had been separated from the others. You need to find out what is going on.


Since my other birds are not sick I believe the other one was just depressed because his mate left him. That sounds weird but I've had mouse traps in the loft and have never caught anything so I don't think he was sick. Either he was depressed or there was something wrong inside of him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birds don't die from depression because they lose a mate. And parents don't stop feeding babies because the other egg doesn't hatch. Good luck with the rest of your birds.


----------

